# Hunt for Dank



## nouvellechef

We are gonna do some hunting. See if we can find something special. Mix has been cooking for 25 days. EC says 3.9. :holysheep: Hold on tight.

Strains will be named when we get to late flower.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

C'mon.....  really??


----------



## nouvellechef

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> C'mon.....  really??



HAHA. Just some friendly crosses. Not sure what will come of it. Gold?


----------



## Lemon Jack

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Gold?




Hopefully


----------



## Rosebud

are you gonna give us clues at least?


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> are you gonna give us clues at least?



Really its just some homemade crosses. No mystery. Except for what they hopefully will be. Tell ya this,

Heavy on the,

Lemon Larry
Double Purple Doja
Purple Wreck
Bubba
GDP

All crossed


----------



## Rosebud

if i already asked you this, please forgive me, but what is the purple wreck? train wreck and gdp by chance?


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> if i already asked you this, please forgive me, but what is the purple wreck? train wreck and gdp by chance?



Trainwreck x Purple Urkle


----------



## akhockey

wow what a combo!


----------



## Locked

In.............:icon_smile:   :bolt:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

MMMMMMMMMM  I got some PW hangin atm and man did I miss her....   Super fruity taste + smell and def some top shelf DANK IMO....


----------



## bho_expertz

:48:


----------



## docfishwrinkle

im in & are they all x'd w/ the same strain or are they a "fruitsalad" so to speak. oh & what is your ec when your cook is done?


----------



## xRedkiller03x

nice man! i cant wait to beging breeding my own plants  i mean how do u guyz think all these awesome strains came from? ppl like nouvelle. heck i was reading about chemdog earlier today and sum dude made em from colorado many years later we have sumthing called.... Og Kush:O


----------



## nouvellechef

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> nice man! i cant wait to beging breeding my own plants  i mean how do u guyz think all these awesome strains came from? ppl like nouvelle. heck i was reading about chemdog earlier today and sum dude made em from colorado many years later we have sumthing called.... Og Kush:O



Oh. I am just the messenger with these. Have a feeling it might possibly should be in seed form. We will see.



			
				docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> im in & are they all x'd w/ the same strain or are they a "fruitsalad" so to speak. oh & what is your ec when your cook is done?



It actually stays really high for first 10 weeks or so and then begins gradually going down. About cut in half to 70% come late flower. Those are estimates only. From playing around with it. Little mix of everything in a few.


----------



## xRedkiller03x

dude i just got sum FIRE! from my friend, sticky buds. the smell took over my car. when i was breaking up the weed to roll a blunt i found a seed  only prob its not mature yet, it still kinda whitish not the brown tiger stripes.


----------



## akhockey

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> dude i just got sum FIRE! from my friend, sticky buds. the smell took over my car. when i was breaking up the weed to roll a blunt i found a seed  only prob its not mature yet, it still kinda whitish not the brown tiger stripes.


 
Good thing the bean was immature or youd be trying to grow a plant prone to hermie. Bag seeds should be flushed IMO. On another note NC I am looking forward to watching this one. The combination of fire in those crosses may spontaneouisly combust!  I havent been able to tell from photos, do you still have the amount of grow space that you used to before the move?


----------



## nouvellechef

akhockey said:
			
		

> Good thing the bean was immature or youd be trying to grow a plant prone to hermie. Bag seeds should be flushed IMO. On another note NC I am looking forward to watching this one. The combination of fire in those crosses may spontaneouisly combust!  I havent been able to tell from photos, do you still have the amount of grow space that you used to before the move?



Up to 45 as a collective now is legal. Lots of space. But just doing some small hunting. Be 12, 8gal airports with multiple strains in them when finished, under 4k, 16x4x7.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Up to 45 as a collective now is legal. Lots of space. But just doing some small hunting. Be 12, 8gal airports with multiple strains in them when finished, under 4k, 16x4x7.



Gonna be in the tent? Quick flip or we growing trees this run? Wish I had the space to grow them big....like that PigFarmer dud over at Cannetics. He had some sick trees doing 2 lbs a pop.

Edit:Forgot you are doing multis in each pot. Forget the trees question.....


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Gonna be in the tent? Quick flip or we growing trees this run? Wish I had the space to grow them big....like that PigFarmer dud over at Cannetics. He had some sick trees doing 2 lbs a pop.
> 
> Edit:Forgot you are doing multis in each pot. Forget the trees question.....



2 tents, zipped together. Still be trees with multis for sure. They will get long veg once selected. Topped twice prob and tied down hard.


----------



## nouvellechef

We got a variety of things. First set of leaves. Airpots are filled. I might just hunt from multiple seedlings in single pot, cut the males and let any girls finish. Cause I believe it's hot enough to do this. It's much easier to water few pots than many. Easy to keep them small. Thinking 4 per 8gal. And yes, I believe if anyone else posted this they would call them crazy, not a smart move, etc. But I know it can be done. 

PS. BB7 finally made her way home today. For those of you that know her, she is some fine smoke. Can't wait to let her drip in THC.


----------



## Locked

Woot for BB7......


----------



## akhockey

Looking forward as always to some budporn NC


----------



## nouvellechef

Buds Bunny said:
			
		

> BB7?
> 
> 
> who dat?



All her glory

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54332


----------



## Budders Keeper

I'm in. 



> I believe if anyone else posted this they would call them crazy, not a smart move, etc.


I think you could plant them in concrete and still not have people here doubt you!


----------



## akhockey

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I'm in.
> 
> I think you could plant them in concrete and still not have people here doubt you!


LMFAO! :yeahthat:


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha. We will see.


----------



## nouvellechef

Freezing out already. Gonna be cold winter. Had to fire up a 1k, not ducted. Dont need the light on the little ones yet but need the heat. No biggie. They will be ready in about 3 weeks for it anyhow. Brrrr


----------



## akhockey

Yes sir. Im already more concerned with cold than heat myself.


----------



## drfting07

Definitely in for this one! :hubba:

The 25 day cook. Is that the standard or would you go longer using a fresh mix?


----------



## nouvellechef

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Definitely in for this one! :hubba:
> 
> The 25 day cook. Is that the standard or would you go longer using a fresh mix?



Just a good starting point. Seems to work for me.


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Nouvelle!


----------



## lordhighlama

:ciao: chef

Nice to see ya old friend.


----------



## nouvellechef

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> :ciao: chef
> 
> Nice to see ya old friend.



You are alive!


----------



## lordhighlama

ya just had to slip under the radar for a while was all.


----------



## nouvellechef

Ok. Moved the healthiest babies to airpots. 4 per pot. They should hit the hot soil in about 7 days. Will get some pics when they hit it. 

PW x BM. 

Bubba x DPD x LL

PK x PW 

GDP x LL

They will be sexed in the first run, males culled and females left to finish and then select the best. I ran outta time to finish the new rooms that were built, so they will go in temp home for a bit. About 2 months ago I got a free tent as a tester sample. It's a new, re-enginered, Gro-lab tent. 8x8. Will get it set up with pics and see if it's da bomb or not. I know they did some cool ideas with the new ones. They teamed up with another company and re-designed them.


----------



## Locked

Sounds good....this shld be fun.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

will be nice to watch. have you ever used a tent before & if so what brand? i was looking at em a while back but opted for the stick built. im interested in poss buying again.


----------



## nouvellechef

Yes. I have a 8x4 sunlight supply. Their local. Same brand as all my 1k harvest pro elites. Tent kinda sucked. Prob why it was slot cheaper than others. I already know Jardin is hands down the bomb if your gonna get one. Super nice. These are half the price. So stay tuned.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

yeah i was looking as those 2 as main contenders in the running. the one you have, have a way to combine tents into 1? thats what id b all about. oh & ill def b watchin. getting ready to pop my SS cherry, here in a couple days it will b ready. only to stray from topic a lil bit, but have you ever used dry molasses. im thinking of using tropf blumat irrigation & would like to use straight water only in irrigation rez. maybe ill just use humboldt hydro honey as carbs


----------



## freethebeans

Hey Buddy , I came all the way over for this one ..... Better make it special ...
Lol nice to see ya havin some fun over there ....

Free


----------



## nouvellechef

freethebeans said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy , I came all the way over for this one ..... Better make it special ...
> Lol nice to see ya havin some fun over there ....
> 
> Free



There goes the the MP forum. Been dun invaded by some more East coast dudes! Good to see ya over here. You got some organic shots?


----------



## Irish

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef

Ok. Give me bit. Pics on way. Slacking....

I got multi strain pots starting to show sex. Stay tuned.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ok. Give me bit. Pics on way. Slacking....
> 
> I got multi strain pots starting to show sex. Stay tuned.




I am tuned in bro.......:icon_smile:


----------



## Kushluvr

:bong2: me too.............!!!!:joint: :joint4: :stoned:


----------



## powerplanter

I'm in...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

pics pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Couple are really struggling. Always a oddball in a large selection pool the first round. The one that is struggling the most is a PW X BM. All shriveled up, while the rest thrive. Shes a female also, so hoping she turns around so I can at least see if shes special. Other than that, coming along. I dusted off and bleached the old 12 site ebb. I will run it once these are selected and show how some she beast can come from a 2gal bucket. 

Also I have been told to expect something crazy fire from the DPD X BK X LL as these have not been grown out yet. I have a bunch of diff strains going not all pictured. Will post once they get a bit older.


----------



## Kushluvr

very nice brotha man......i took photos of mine....but there to big..do ill take more today and post up so you can see the progress!


----------



## nouvellechef

Struggling with low humidity. Before the move it was a crawlspace that always stayed at 50%. Now its 20%. Clearly I can see a higher humidity makes a big diff when in veg. They are just not as happy.

BB7's both died from it too. More on the way. They werent that well rooted either. That didnt help. Drown my sorrows in some masa chips and fresh salsa for awhile.


----------



## Irish

do you have dividers between the four plants in the air pot? i've ran multi strains in a big horse tub with no problems. all togeather in one tub. i've also seen 4u run two in one five gallon, with a divider between plants so roots did'nt mingle.

my pw's are two weeks from finish, and i'll be running a clone or two in dwc also soon. i have two phenos of her, so which ever one is best will try the buckets again...


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> do you have dividers between the four plants in the air pot? i've ran multi strains in a big horse tub with no problems. all togeather in one tub. i've also seen 4u run two in one five gallon, with a divider between plants so roots did'nt mingle.
> 
> my pw's are two weeks from finish, and i'll be running a clone or two in dwc also soon. i have two phenos of her, so which ever one is best will try the buckets again...



Nope. No dividers. The first run the males will be culled and the females left to finish. I have some PK x PW x LL and Bubba x DPD x LL that were 3 weeks behind. When I cull the males, these ones will be planted in their place. Tie down the older ones and let the smaller ones catch up. By the time it's time for 12/12, they will be some she beasts. Now. Is 4gal of hot mix enough. IDK. Trial and error.

The roots can play and fondle each other all they want. They won't come out of the pot until they are chopped.


----------



## Irish

do you run anything in the pots between the hot and fresh soil? (perlite, shells, hulls)...i've never made hot/super soils. just compost, perlite for fluff...do you use a root excellerator? i started using humboldt roots and will keep that around for veg. great roots with that...

very interested to watch that air pot 4in1.


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> do you run anything in the pots between the hot and fresh soil? (perlite, shells, hulls)...i've never made hot/super soils. just compost, perlite for fluff...do you use a root excellerator? i started using humboldt roots and will keep that around for veg. great roots with that...
> 
> very interested to watch that air pot 4in1.



No. Just 50/50 split. Well maybe 60/40. No excel.


----------



## nouvellechef

So they have been topped and now tied down a bit. Couple more weeks of veg should have them ready to flip. Having no issues with airports. I just left a well in the center and I fill it with 1/4gal one pour then 1/4gal 2nd time. Maybe 2-4% runoff.

I was hoping for one real good looker would turn out female and she did. It's a GDP x LL. There are 2 more that are very sativa while this one is fat leaf indica.

A few of the rest are PW x BM ladies. And one I gave out before the move. DNA Lemon Skunk. I will tell you what. I really like it. Super lemony jolly ranch flavor and really potent.


----------



## powerplanter

Nice report nouvellechef.  That Lemon Skunk sounds delightful. lol  Take care bro.   PEACE!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Will receive a bean of that Lemon. Will try that soon enough :aok:


----------



## docfishwrinkle

what no pics? your a tease NC. ive always had great exp w/ dna seeds and always great flav & a wicked buzz to go w/. couple of my all time favs is slee & LA con. what s the highest ratio of SS:soil youve done? ever think of doing 100% just to see. prob just a waste of soil.


----------



## nouvellechef

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> what no pics? your a tease NC. ive always had great exp w/ dna seeds and always great flav & a wicked buzz to go w/. couple of my all time favs is slee & LA con. what s the highest ratio of SS:soil youve done? ever think of doing 100% just to see. prob just a waste of soil.



Will snap some next week. No way. 100% hot soil would fry them. I actually didn't have plain pro-mix this new round. So I used hot soil that has been cooking since x-mas last year. Rolled the dice thinking it might of died down a bit. It did, but it still fried the new seedlings a bit. I was hoping to already be in flower, but needed them to re-coup. I think the lime lost its effectiveness. They have been struggling. Won't make that mistake again. This is actually the last run for organic. The chosen ladies will stay in 8gal airpot and be momed out. I bleached down the old 12 site ebb and am gonna stock up on some new medz.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Will snap some next week. No way. 100% hot soil would fry them. I actually didn't have plain pro-mix this new round. So I used hot soil that has been cooking since x-mas last year. Rolled the dice thinking it might of died down a bit. It did, but it still fried the new seedlings a bit. I was hoping to already be in flower, but needed them to re-coup. I think the lime lost its effectiveness. They have been struggling. Won't make that mistake again. This is actually the last run for organic. The chosen ladies will stay in 8gal airpot and be momed out. I bleached down the old 12 site ebb and am gonna stock up on some new medz.



getting bored? why back to hydro?


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> getting bored? why back to hydro?



Yes, a little. But need the quick veg time before summer hits. Need to bang out some stash grows. I tend to try and keep shelves full for variety. Been a lot of puffin the last 8 months. Took a break for awhile. I even broke into the AK47 stash from 09'. I rarely break out that. Medz are lethal. The 12 site ebb can throw down in yield dept in 11 weeks veg/flower.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yes, a little. But need the quick veg time before summer hits. Need to bang out some stash grows. I tend to try and keep shelves full for variety. Been a lot of puffin the last 8 months. Took a break for awhile. I even broke into the AK47 stash from 09'. I rarely break out that. Medz are lethal. The 12 site ebb can throw down in yield dept in 11 weeks veg/flower.



right on...yeah hydro is killer for that! ruuh rohhh shaggy.....diggin into the serious stash is a no no! I wish i could save herb for almost 3 years!! lol! my wife smokes more than me and she works full time! i just cut down a bunch of headband, bubba, chem vally kush, pineapple kush, and a few others...been smokin to much oil lately...ready for some tasty fruity herb!!


----------



## nouvellechef

The Purple Wreck x Bluemoonshine smells like throw up. Very nasty. Better be some fire here. Got yelled at this am by the wife. We thought the kid had throw up somewhere on him. Smelled around him, not wet at all. Just brushed his teeth, so no. It was my hand. Never had a plant smell like puke before. Lol

I got the camera out. Will snap some pics later. They have really lushed up now that they hit the hot soil. Unducted both hoods now and am using the heat to keep a constant 78. 

I got the 8x8 Gro-lab all set up. A really nice tent and square footprint. Has really nice zippers, multiple size duct ports. They can even come with a viewing window(IDK why). This will be the flowering home for awhile.


----------



## Kushluvr

just from touching the leaves?

:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :48: :48: :48:


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> just from touching the leaves?
> 
> :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :48: :48: :48:



Yes. In veg still at that. Smells terrible. I really do not like puke smell. This strain better be epic to be a long term keeper. I am not allowed back in the main house without a full shower now. Sigh. After taking a hiatus, I have been ansy and peeking in on them every night. I am a big mister fan. Tend to mist them down in veg.


----------



## Kushluvr

is it helping with the RH prob too?


my girls have begun to bounce back now, this am they were showing good new growth!


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> is it helping with the RH prob too?
> 
> 
> my girls have begun to bounce back now, this am they were showing good new growth!



IDK. I prob just believe in my head it is. Lol. With the gale force winds in there, after I walk out their prob completely dryed out in minutes.

Glad to hear it. Get those photo session skills dialed in. When done right your gonna have some cover worthy shots. Let's be real. Nobody likes flushed, yellow, drooping plant pics.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> IDK. I prob just believe in my head it is. Lol. With the gale force winds in there, after I walk out their prob completely dryed out in minutes.
> 
> Glad to hear it. Get those photo session skills dialed in. When done right your gonna have some cover worthy shots. Let's be real. Nobody likes flushed, yellow, drooping plant pics.



LOL!:smoke1:

Im ready! bring it on! only bummer is i sent my canon slr to cali..im partial owner of an internet business and they wanted my camera for a shoot! who knows when ill get it back...dont even think ill get it back next week when i roll down!


----------



## Irish

hey now. i like to change up grow styles indoors sometimes myself. just call it a break from one while i refine another. 

the only strain i grew that smelled of puke was a tga tester that never made the cut. it started out smelling like a hot, sour garbage can, then finished smelling of puke. it was real nasty. blowed your doors off, if you could handle the smell. sub described it as cloves or nutmeg or some other spice, but i didnt get that. 

i've ran a few moonshine x's and never had a bad one yet. all fire. got two phenos of the purple wreck/bm almost finished, and took six week shots to update weekly journal, and camera wouldnt transfer pics, so will be out searching for another one tomorrow. the crosses are awesome. no puke.:hubba: 

one is a perfect xmas tree with sweet fruity buds, and the other is real leafy little bush with the hardest rock buds i've ever grown. i'll be growing those in dwc this season soon. 

i had a soil issue myself. my compost had worms eating the roots. took a minute to figure it out. i didnt actually bake it this round, instead i used a cutting torch thinking i'd save time. bad mistake, but i've since righted it. i baked the rest, then remixed, and put away in barn to run with my heaps in the spring. i broke down and had to buy happy frog for 20 a bag.(15gallons per bag). i've never used it, and was tripping when i seen all the uncomposted bark in it, so i hope no late issues with ph. 

i'm sure you will change your mind when you get the pw/bm in flower. i'm real impressed so far.

i made a cross of sour d moonshine mom, crossed with a pure afghan male, and it is a true beauty. the bud smells like blueberry at this time. cannot wait to get her to the pipe. 

merry xmas nchef family...peace...


----------



## powerplanter

That cross you made sounds good.  I'd like to see some pics. of that if you get a chance.  Take care Irish, be safe, and PEACE!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx all. These are 5.5 weeks from seed and photos taken just before they got the butchers twine and were tied down.


----------



## akhockey

Lookin good NC. I hope to be back in the game after the first of the year.


----------



## mountain man

How many plants per 8 gallon air-pot are you putting in there?


----------



## nouvellechef

mountain man said:
			
		

> How many plants per 8 gallon air-pot are you putting in there?



4. How is your girls looking?


----------



## lordhighlama

oh man, that old cheese cut I had smelt like puke in early flower but changed rather quickly thankfully.  I hate having rank smelling plants like that.


----------



## mountain man

I need to try that multiple plants per pot trick !  It goes against most things we have ever been taught, but i am game.
  The SS seems pretty hot !!


----------



## nouvellechef

mountain man said:
			
		

> I need to try that multiple plants per pot trick !  It goes against most things we have ever been taught, but i am game.
> The SS seems pretty hot !!



Not just plants. Strains! Now that really goes against what we hear. I am gonna flip here shortly. First run I am worried they might not have enough food for 4 to go the distance. Trial and error.


----------



## Irish

don't worry too much about it. everything i do is pretty 'unconventional' from the norm. it just jacks me up when i hear someone say ''that ain't the proper way to do things'', or ''that can't be done''. i just say, ''stick around, i'll show ya''... 

do you have hard water? i do. i get rust spots from it, but don't worry over it. i stopped ph'ing long ago. just straight well water now...usually in summer its always 7. then in the winter it jumped to 8-8.5...we popped a new well, and its staying around 7 now...

those are some big air pots you have. do they hold water pretty good when you soak them? wait til you hit flower. lol. been thinking about simply hooking up a Y splitter off my washing machine hook up so i have a hose handy right in my grow room.


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> don't worry too much about it. everything i do is pretty 'unconventional' from the norm. it just jacks me up when i hear someone say ''that ain't the proper way to do things'', or ''that can't be done''. i just say, ''stick around, i'll show ya''...
> 
> do you have hard water? i do. i get rust spots from it, but don't worry over it. i stopped ph'ing long ago. just straight well water now...usually in summer its always 7. then in the winter it jumped to 8-8.5...we popped a new well, and its staying around 7 now...
> 
> those are some big air pots you have. do they hold water pretty good when you soak them? wait til you hit flower. lol. been thinking about simply hooking up a Y splitter off my washing machine hook up so i have a hose handy right in my grow room.



I go about 4-6 days now in veg in between waterings, with 4 in there. When they get moved to flower, they will be on a dripper from a 175gal tank. So far I reallylike the air pots. I get about 3% run off. I dug a well in the center, the roots wont grow into the light. Works perfect.


----------



## Irish

thats pretty good then. is your dripper gravity fed?  do you use more than one dripper per pot? mojo for the multi pots.


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> thats pretty good then. is your dripper gravity fed?  do you use more than one dripper per pot? mojo for the multi pots.



Runs from a pump with 36 valve T. Each pot will get prob 2 dripper lines each. Just need to work out on off times. Not to hard, start slow, then if they start to droop at all, crank er up.


----------



## nouvellechef

Got lucky with females so far, others in pot just might need a little 12/12 help. Outta 3 total pots, 1 pot has all 4 females, 2nd pot has 3 of 4 and 3rd pot has for sure 2 of 4 confirmed. There gonna be huge by the time they finish. So far, really like the air pots. I already know its better for the root mass, so anything on top of that is a good thing. Pics to follow. Really healthy and used to the PPM now.


----------



## Kushluvr

good to hear brotha....:icon_smile: :48:


just got back from cali...xmas with the inlaws and brought back the nor cal clone only cut of the "Gods Gift"......some of the best fire on this earth IMO! been looking for awhile now....will probably never let this one go!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Congrats on the girlies bro....  cant wait for the pics...


----------



## docfishwrinkle

9:12 w/ 2 to be confirmed still, nice odds. waiting for the porn


----------



## lordhighlama

the gravity bucket has been something I've looked at doing a few times in the past.  Some pic's of your setup if you have them would be sweet to see.


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx all. 

Lordhigh-I will take pics when the dripper is needed. Right now only 3, 8gal airpots will go to flower. Clones were taken of all, once selected we can move on to multiple airpots, that's when a dripper will be needed. Also want to run some ebb buckets before summer.


----------



## Irish

harvested my pw/bm's yesterday, and day before... 

what did you do with the male? you making seed in the pot he's in?


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> harvested my pw/bm's yesterday, and day before...
> 
> what did you do with the male? you making seed in the pot he's in?



No male love in my casa anytime soon. I did however cross the SOW blueberry with Larry OG awhile ago. Surprise Hamster Lewis! I expect some fire breather weed from the cross.


----------



## bho_expertz

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I did however cross the SOW blueberry with Larry OG awhile ago.


----------



## lordhighlama

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> No male love in my casa anytime soon. I did however cross the SOW blueberry with Larry OG awhile ago. Surprise Hamster Lewis! I expect some fire breather weed from the cross.


 
:holysheep: chef, that will be epic I'm sure!


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah, I'd like to see a journal on those beans.


----------



## Kushluvr

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd like to see a journal on those beans.



DIDO!!!!:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef

I will break them out and see what we got before summer maybe, thanx. I moved 3, 8gal airpots with 4 trained plants in each. 9/12 confirmed females. Into the new 8x8 Gro-lab. Tell you what. For the price, these tests are bad azz. 8" and 6" vent ports. Many electrical ports. Multiple cross members for extra support. Really, I mean really nice zippers. Material is nice and sturdy. Doors zip out into a rectangle. Super easy to put up. Not like the old version of Sunlight supply tents(I have 8x4 for veg). Those are so tight at corners they rip super easy(which they did). These new ones are tight but slide around corners nice and easy. Overall, excellent tent at $400.

Pics tonight. Oh, Merry x-mas.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Merry Xmas NC...   c'mon get them beans in some water already...


----------



## nouvellechef

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Merry Xmas NC...   c'mon get them beans in some water already...



U2. Oh no. I don't have 12x24 any more son! So need to watch the selection amount. But they will get there turn. We will all meet over at the other place as I need some variety in my life still. And see what kind of gals I have come pre-summer.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hit Free up whenever over there...  Ive been demoted to nontrader list...  LMAO


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hit Free up whenever over there...  Ive been demoted to nontrader list...  LMAO



I guess I hve missed a lot....I hve been too busy to pop in over there. What the hell is up with that?


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I guess I hve missed a lot....I hve been too busy to pop in over there. What the hell is up with that?



Mr.C don't play.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I guess I hve missed a lot....I hve been too busy to pop in over there. What the hell is up with that?


 
Its from when Loola got popped...   I referred him and Mr C singled me out like it was my fault that he got popped....  

Needless to say I didnt agree with his thought process and that ended me up as a public member...  Since he demoted me to public there was basically nothing to see over there bc all the good threads are private... I saw maybe 12 new posts a day so I basically stopped posting... 

Then Free told me the other day I was demoted again to nontrader list.... but I still have all my feedback...??


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Its from when Loola got popped...   I referred him and Mr C singled me out like it was my fault that he got popped....
> 
> Needless to say I didnt agree with his thought process and that ended me up as a public member...  Since he demoted me to public there was basically nothing to see over there bc all the good threads are private... I saw maybe 12 new posts a day so I basically stopped posting...
> 
> Then Free told me the other day I was demoted again to nontrader list but I still have all my feedback...?



This is from that Loola crap?  You had nothing to do with it other then having referred him. Not cool.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> This is from that Loola crap? You had nothing to do with it other then having referred him. Not cool.


 
Yup... I agree not cool at all...  but its all good bro...

It got me back over here more... :icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef

Didn't know he got popped. Knew he kinda vanished.


----------



## nouvellechef

Day 2 flower


----------



## orangesunshine

nice to see the new set up *nc*---:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> nice to see the new set up *nc*---:icon_smile:



Thanx


----------



## Irish

very nice nc. theres enough room in there to set up a cot. 

demoted at a grow forum just sounds a little like banned. the tude is running a new year special on freebies. best part, you don't gotta recommend anyone!


----------



## Locked

Looking good Nchef.....


----------



## Kushluvr

very nice NC!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Irish said:
			
		

> demoted at a grow forum just sounds a little like banned. the tude is running a new year special on freebies. best part, you don't gotta recommend anyone!


 
where did anyone ask for your thoughts/opinion about my issue??  then ya totally lost me with the second part??

Lookin good NC...  :48:


----------



## nouvellechef

10/12 on females. 2 still not showing. But they are looking female. I see the little oval pod. Lol. Picked the right seeds for a first time multi strain, single pot run. Make for great selection. Hopefully


----------



## freethebeans

Hey Boys.... lookin krispy in there nouvelle.... So blueberry larry huh ? Sounds like it could be the big winner! Are they popped ? Talk to ya soon


----------



## nouvellechef

freethebeans said:
			
		

> Hey Boys.... lookin krispy in there nouvelle.... So blueberry larry huh ? Sounds like it could be the big winner! Are they popped ? Talk to ya soon



Hi you. No not popped yet. I only got a few. But am hoping it brings something special. Thanx


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Hi you. No not popped yet. I only got a few. But am hoping it brings something special. Thanx



with your greenthumb buddy.......i doubt much comes out of your garden that isnt dank!!!

keep up the stellar work bro!


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> with your greenthumb buddy.......i doubt much comes out of your garden that isnt dank!!!
> 
> keep up the stellar work bro!



Oh. I have had some non keepers. No doubt. Those just are not picture worth. Haha


----------



## docfishwrinkle

looking good, when are you going to pop up 3 more lights? lets really test this tent! you watering w/ holy water to get those f/m rates?


----------



## nouvellechef

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> looking good, when are you going to pop up 3 more lights? lets really test this tent! you watering w/ holy water to get those f/m rates?



Haha. That's funny. When I got the seeds. 50% give or take we're crushed. Sowed them all thinking with what's left of each I might get 50/50. Guess all the males got smashed. Thanx USPS! Saved me some work! As far as more lights. Down the road maybe. I know 16 airpots, 4 per pot in there would make ppl think I am using holy water in the yield category. Haha. These new Gro-labs are da bomb. Has all the features that I thought would make a tent better from the last one.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

well at least the crushing of beans worked in your favor. oh man 72 plants in there would be ridiculous! whats the height of the tent? im asking cause i only have 6'7" to bottom of my floor joist in the basement and some tents are that exact size while others are a lil too tall.


----------



## nouvellechef

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> well at least the crushing of beans worked in your favor. oh man 72 plants in there would be ridiculous! whats the height of the tent? im asking cause i only have 6'7" to bottom of my floor joist in the basement and some tents are that exact size while others are a lil too tall.



6'7 on the money.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

haha! thats what im talking about. thanks man, oh & ill get some 3wk pics up of   your soil mix in action. ill need a freakin chain saw come harvest. thats a good thing,  right? lol


----------



## nouvellechef

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> haha! thats what im talking about. thanks man, oh & ill get some 3wk pics up of   your soil mix in action. ill need a freakin chain saw come harvest. thats a good thing,  right? lol



Am assuming their healthy and happy then ? Anything beyond hacksaw is she beast territory.


----------



## bho_expertz

Really impressive. Thinking in buying air pots when the smart pots lifetime ends.

What is the lifetime of those ?

Seen the PBS Documentary about apples, mj, tulips and potatoes. Have you seen it ? You need to go to Cazakistan if you love apples


----------



## nouvellechef

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Really impressive. Thinking in buying air pots when the smart pots lifetime ends.
> 
> What is the lifetime of those ?
> 
> Seen the PBS Documentary about apples, mj, tulips and potatoes. Have you seen it ? You need to go to Cazakistan if you love apples



Thanx. I do like them alot so far. But a catch tray is a must with these. You will get some water that leaks out a bit. I made a well in the center that holds about a quart at a time, then I move onto another one, then back to the first one once it seeps down. I get about a 1% run off out the sides or so. No biggie at all. Plants seem to thrive in the airpots. No I have not seen the show on PBS. But will look for it.


----------



## nouvellechef

12/12 on females from reg seeds. This new spot must contain holy water from the hills below Mt.Rainier!  They def do not look all alike. So make for good selection. The first selection round will be the following. 

Pure GDP x Lemon Larry x Purple wreck

Blue Moonshine x Purple wreck

Purple wreck x Bluemoonshine x lemon Larry


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 12/12 on females from reg seeds. This new spot must contain holy water from the hills below Mt.Rainier!  They def do not look all alike. So make for good selection. The first selection round will be the following.
> 
> Pure GDP x Lemon Larry x Purple wreck
> 
> Blue Moonshine x Purple wreck
> 
> Purple wreck x Bluemoonshine x lemon Larry



Very sweet NC! cant wait to see this...are u ginna choose from these what your next run in the ebb will be...or you gonna pop seeds for that too?


----------



## nouvellechef

Yes. If any make the dank cut, one will be mommed out for a full run with her in the ebb.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yes. If any make the dank cut, one will be mommed out for a full run with her in the ebb.



killer.......sound great!


----------



## docfishwrinkle

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Am assuming their healthy and happy then ? Anything beyond hacksaw is she beast territory.



actually a few days ago some of the cheeses were showing tell tale signs of P def, but i am thinking ph issues. the sub cross loves it & so does the other 2 indies. im going over there tonight so ill snap some pics. friday will be 3wks bloom & 11 wks in soil. i am now very worried about trying my columbian black  project w/ 75%. if you remember correctly, the feed supply ended up milling my rice hulls, so i added by weight. 1 cf of hulls weighs ~7.25. so thats what i did w/ the ground & added some perl. i also added fulvic & aminos, but those were added way below rec doses. we dont want aminos to linger too late in flower as they pump up chlorophyll production alot. thats the only thing diff to the mix.  what was your highest % sativa you ran in it?  anyhow happy new year & i talk at ya later


----------



## nouvellechef

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> actually a few days ago some of the cheeses were showing tell tale signs of P def, but i am thinking ph issues. the sub cross loves it & so does the other 2 indies. im going over there tonight so ill snap some pics. friday will be 3wks bloom & 11 wks in soil. i am now very worried about trying my columbian black  project w/ 75%. if you remember correctly, the feed supply ended up milling my rice hulls, so i added by weight. 1 cf of hulls weighs ~7.25. so thats what i did w/ the ground & added some perl. i also added fulvic & aminos, but those were added way below rec doses. we dont want aminos to linger too late in flower as they pump up chlorophyll production alot. thats the only thing diff to the mix.  what was your highest % sativa you ran in it?  anyhow happy new year & i talk at ya later



The DNA lemon skunk freebie from x-mas 09', which I luv. Must be 75% sat and she thrives in the mix. She pictured in the last pic post, but hard to tell from the rest. Ran her before in the mix, many times. It's funny how some think it's too hot, some get def and some go years without seeing a def.


----------



## nouvellechef

Chugin along.


----------



## Rosebud

Those look great NC. It is interesting how the needs of individual plants vary. My soil is just sitting out there cold. I added the worm castings and Mr rb turned it a few times. I topped dressed a plant with it a couple weeks ago. so far so good. I can't find the biotone. googled it said it is an east coast thing. Not if you have it. Oh well. I figure till it hits 55 degrees in the composter it isn't cooking. So when it his that i will start the cooking time. you agree?


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those look great NC. It is interesting how the needs of individual plants vary. My soil is just sitting out there cold. I added the worm castings and Mr rb turned it a few times. I topped dressed a plant with it a couple weeks ago. so far so good. I can't find the biotone. googled it said it is an east coast thing. Not if you have it. Oh well. I figure till it hits 55 degrees in the composter it isn't cooking. So when it his that i will start the cooking time. you agree?



Depot or Lowes has the bio-tone. Call them ahead with item # and ask. To your question about the soil temp/cooking. No not really. Remember, as soon as you wet it, it began some cookin process. They are just slow and dormant right now. When you wake them up with myco, molasses amd water in a room thats 78 all the time. They will begin breaking down the meals. It will take a week for the plant to really get into the soil. Is it gonna be too hot at 1 week, IDK. Test it on one and see.


----------



## Budders Keeper

King Midas...no....your like the "green Midas", everything you touch turns to green. Stellar once again. Looking at your grows keeps me going, like a pep talk. Thanks for that.


----------



## nouvellechef

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> King Midas...no....your like the "green Midas", everything you touch turns to green. Stellar once again. Looking at your grows keeps me going, like a pep talk. Thanks for that.



 Thanx. Thats basically what the the 2gal ebb buckets should look like when headed to flower. If you have the space to spread them wide.


----------



## Rosebud

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Depot or Lowes has the bio-tone. Call them ahead with item # and ask. To your question about the soil temp/cooking. No not really. Remember, as soon as you wet it, it began some cookin process. They are just slow and dormant right now. When you wake them up with myco, molasses amd water in a room thats 78 all the time. They will begin breaking down the meals. It will take a week for the plant to really get into the soil. Is it gonna be too hot at 1 week, IDK. Test it on one and see.



Depot, no, Lowes, no...crazy here in the desert.


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Depot, no, Lowes, no...crazy here in the desert.



Kidding me. Cant believe they dont have it in the nutrient section. Seen ut on ebay, etc also.


----------



## Irish

looking great nchef.


----------



## nouvellechef

Got some new beans.

Chemdawg OG x Mendo Montage-Gage Green

Fire OG x Afgan Haze-Gage Green

Da Purps-BCBD

Blueberry-BCBD


----------



## Kushluvr

Been curious bout the purps...hopefully it's a keeper!! They all sound yummy!


----------



## Kushluvr

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Depot, no, Lowes, no...crazy here in the desert.



I ordered it online.....if u want when I get home I'll give you the link?


----------



## Rosebud

Why don't i think to do that more? Duh, thank you for the reminder Kush, I found it right away. I appreciate you having a brain when mine is...loaded.


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Got some new beans.
> 
> Chemdawg OG x Mendo Montage-Gage Green
> 
> Fire OG x Afgan Haze-Gage Green
> 
> Da Purps-BCBD
> 
> Blueberry-BCBD



Shazam bro....nice:hubba:


----------



## Locked

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> I ordered it online.....if u want when I get home I'll give you the link?




This is why I hve job security.....thank you.


----------



## Kushluvr

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Why don't i think to do that more? Duh, thank you for the reminder Kush, I found it right away. I appreciate you having a brain when mine is...loaded.



LOL.....i take so many BHO rips everyday....im lucky i can still type, and im only 33(next month..hahaha):bong1::48:


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thanx. I do like them alot so far. But a catch tray is a must with these. You will get some water that leaks out a bit. I made a well in the center that holds about a quart at a time, then I move onto another one, then back to the first one once it seeps down. I get about a 1% run off out the sides or so. No biggie at all. Plants seem to thrive in the airpots. No I have not seen the show on PBS. But will look for it.



i forget the name of it, but put the 4 things in the label(apple, MJ, etc...) on you tube and you can watch it.....grab some munchies and the bong...its long, but very informative! very good show, i highly recommend it, i wanna watch it again!


----------



## Kushluvr

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> This is why I hve job security.....thank you.



...im ripped....i dont get it? haha! and sorry for hijacking a little NC!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> ...im ripped....i dont get it? haha! and sorry for hijacking a little NC!!



Hammys a UPS driver


----------



## Kushluvr

Oh nice!!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ive been seein GREAT things from Gage Green...   Im still dying for that Grapestomper Bx tho...


----------



## nouvellechef

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Ive been seein GREAT things from Gage Green...   Im still dying for that Grapestomper Bx tho...



No need. I have it too  Will select and we can catch up.


----------



## Rosebud

The name of the program is "botany of desire". very interesting.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

you have the Grape Stomper Bx's?   really??   lucky mofo...  I wish we could land keyplay's original GS cut...

I have 5 of the GS x OGKush goin ATM...  I also have a tester pack of his ECSD x HP-13 I need to pop...  :48:


----------



## nouvellechef

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> you have the Grape Stomper Bx's?   really??   lucky mofo...  I wish we could land keyplay's original GS cut...
> 
> I have 5 of the GS x OGKush goin ATM...  I also have a tester pack of his ECSD x HP-13 I need to pop...  :48:



I got others too. Whole bunch of mixed stuff. Doing the multi strain pots allows me to hunt stuff really quick. So he gave me a bunch of gems, hopefully. He said the inferno haze I got should be insane.


----------



## Kushluvr

so you gonna run the ebb and the airpots next to each other in the tent?


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I got others too. Whole bunch of mixed stuff. Doing the multi strain pots allows me to hunt stuff really quick. So he gave me a bunch of gems, hopefully. He said the inferno haze I got should be insane.




Inferno Haze sounds insane...lol    I hve enjoyed running JAAM and Free's cross from bean......I had been running from clone for a while. Was nice to put some beans in dirt again.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Inferno Haze sounds insane...lol    I hve enjoyed running JAAM and Free's cross from bean......I had been running from clone for a while. Was nice to put some beans in dirt again.



Lets hope so!




			
				Kushluvr said:
			
		

> so you gonna run the ebb and the airpots next to each other in the tent?



No. Air pots will hold selected mothers to be veged until June and they will go outside at that time. The tent will be ebb for awhile. Least thats the plan.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I got others too. Whole bunch of mixed stuff. Doing the multi strain pots allows me to hunt stuff really quick. So he gave me a bunch of gems, hopefully. He said the inferno haze I got should be insane.


 
Did you happen to get Burgandy??   Its Raspberry Bubba x (ECSDxHP-13)

I really wanted that one but I missed it...


----------



## docfishwrinkle

ive been on the hunt for grape stomper for quite sometime. LOL, the only place i saw it was riot seeds....LOL!!! grumble, grumble, grumble


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I would def stay away from Riot if possible doc....   from what ive heard hes burned alot of bridges...


----------



## nouvellechef

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Did you happen to get Burgandy??   Its Raspberry Bubba x (ECSDxHP-13)
> 
> I really wanted that one but I missed it...



I looked. No. Saw some others did though.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

oh i know all about him, jaam. s'all good


----------



## docfishwrinkle

oh , NC, lil off topic but i figured out my room temps at buddies were hitting 42*!! so plants are now in shutdown mode. 5wks & barley any chloropyll left in any of the fans. he decided to shut furnace off couple weeks ago to save money & heat w/ pellets! he saves, i lose big time. looks like would have been largest pull from that room also. anyhow sorry bout the rant here but needed to tell someone that would care. might be throwing in the towel until i get my barn in a couple years


----------



## nouvellechef

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> oh , NC, lil off topic but i figured out my room temps at buddies were hitting 42*!! so plants are now in shutdown mode. 5wks & barley any chloropyll left in any of the fans. he decided to shut furnace off couple weeks ago to save money & heat w/ pellets! he saves, i lose big time. looks like would have been largest pull from that room also. anyhow sorry bout the rant here but needed to tell someone that would care. might be throwing in the towel until i get my barn in a couple years



42??? You need to be on top of that. I would absolutely wait till you have your own spot. Thats ridic


----------



## Locked

Lol....Matt Riot. Thats a good one. Talk about people whose gear I wld avoid like the plague.


----------



## Irish

how they looking n chef?


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> how they looking n chef?



Solid. I always pic a favorite. PW x BM #7 has amazing super sharp serrated edges. Just a stellar looking plant. Frost is setting in with many weeks to go. I will shoot her tonight and the rest.


----------



## nouvellechef

The solo shot of the single flower is PW x BM #7. My pic for best in show. And its direct descendant in the little clone pic. See how the leaves stand straight up? This happens each time it hits the hot stuff. Like a jolt of adrenaline. :icon_smile:

And a new addition to the family. Supposed to be some insane frost from these packs. We shall see.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Lookin good bro...


----------



## bho_expertz

very good :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack

:aok:


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx  

I dropped 10, Larry x SOW BB also. Will name it as we see what comes.


----------



## powerplanter

:aok: Me three...


----------



## Kushluvr

Sweet....looking forward to these for sure!!!


----------



## docfishwrinkle

very nice NC. man im eager to see GGG gear from start to finish in your soil. tear it up


----------



## Lemon Jack

Thats a killer combo on them beans NC . . . .wish I had a few to pop good luck. I bet there will be some awesome phenos in there.


----------



## Budders Keeper

So full and green, love it. Looks like the fun has started, can't wait till they get all gooey looking!


----------



## lordhighlama

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thanx
> 
> I dropped 10, Larry x SOW BB also. Will name it as we see what comes.


 
This has got to be some serious killer stuff.  hammys Larry cut and your BB cut together...  :holysheep:   Can't wait to see what comes of it.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> This has got to be some serious killer stuff.  hammys Larry cut and your BB cut together...  :holysheep:   Can't wait to see what comes of it.




I can't wait to see what comes from that cross as well....shld be some serious dank.


----------



## lordhighlama

that is all thats left of the BB correct?


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> that is all thats left of the BB correct?



I think Nchef has a cut or two of it with friends....I sure hope he does.lol:hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> that is all thats left of the BB correct?



IDK. I gave BB1, BB5 and BB7 out before I moved. Only one I really wanted back was BB7. Others were dank. Just not as dank. Only sent out too couple ppl. One side none made it. Other side, he told me BB1 and BB5 didnt make it. I got back what is suppsoed to be BB7. But too soon to tell for sure which one she is. The leaf structure was very close in all. Praying though 

And yes, i only got a few beans of larry x BB. We will see what comes up. Hoping for a the yield of larry, frost from both amd if really lucky, a purple/lavender pheno.


----------



## lordhighlama

ok that's what I remember hearing.  Forgot that you got a cut back, hope it is the gem of the bunch!


----------



## Irish

really nice nc...one pheno of pw/bm is so good i dare to say some of my favorite smoke. (it has small rock hard buds). i had two phenos. i can show some cured buds here if you'd like?


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> really nice nc...one pheno of pw/bm is so good i dare to say some of my favorite smoke. (it has small rock hard buds). i had two phenos. i can show some cured buds here if you'd like?



I have seen the ones in your other thread. They look real nice. I think I have either 4 or 5 to choose from. But #7 looks very diff and has super star health/structure/frost. Time will tell.


----------



## nouvellechef

Next round went to flower. Lit another 1k vert. I needed the heat also anyhow. I need some more magnum hoods also. I like a uniform tent, like my kitchens 

DPD x Bubba x LL 

Purple Kush x LL

Purple Wreck x Purple Kush x LL


----------



## Locked

Kush for the win huh? Sounds like some sweet crosses.


----------



## nouvellechef

Saw girls for 1st time in 6 days. 5 of them dark. Still lush, time will tell what turns out from them. Kinda sucks. 1st run is important so you can select the best. Some frostier than others though  I will run each one again, except one w/ very little frost a second time just in case.

The Inferno Haze I have clocked in at 24%. Lets hope I find one of those. Thats really high.


----------



## Maximlis

Thanks for sharing the information. What about the seed that you got?


----------



## nouvellechef

Maximlis said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing the information. What about the seed that you got?



Which one?


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Saw girls for 1st time in 6 days. 5 of them dark. Still lush, time will tell what turns out from them. Kinda sucks. 1st run is important so you can select the best. Some frostier than others though  I will run each one again, except one w/ very little frost a second time just in case.
> 
> The Inferno Haze I have clocked in at 24%. Lets hope I find one of those. Thats really high.



bummer to hear about the PO...glad things are ok...hope it all works out dude...!


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> bummer to hear about the PO...glad things are ok...hope it all works out dude...!



Back after 2 hours. Whew. Gave me the chance to inspect for dankness though at 25 days in. I like to use led headlamp. So,

-Purple wreck x Lemon larry is out. Had some herm traits.

-Purple wreck x blue moonshine #7 and #2 are frost city.

-GDP x LL are very sativa so too soon to call.

And Gage green seedlings hit some medium.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

NC  Did you use a PW male or female?


----------



## nouvellechef

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> NC  Did you use a PW male or female?



Female


----------



## Kushluvr

my darn headlamp keeps hitting me in the nose and it hurts like hell....hahaha!

i feel like throwing it sometimes! LOL!!! but its awesome!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Need to be careful though when examining plants with lamps in the dark. Be careful not to get poked in the eye by a leaf. You will pay for it for along time to come. Hurt bad too.


----------



## Kushluvr

Lol!!!


----------



## nouvellechef

No joke. I have heard of 2ppl now get severe damage done. Also. Go to bed! Dang, I need to go to sleep to.


----------



## umbra

sup nc, just poking my head in to let you know I'm always lurking


----------



## nouvellechef

umbra said:
			
		

> sup nc, just poking my head in to let you know I'm always lurking



I luv it!


----------



## nouvellechef

The close up flower pic is Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine #7. The ones in early flower are the DPD x Bubba x Lemon Larry. The rest in the 4 week pic are some GDP x LL, sativa dom so to early to judge yet. 

Pulled all the males today.


----------



## Kushluvr

totally beautiful bro!


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> totally beautiful bro!



Thanx


----------



## Rosebud

Really beautiful green, what a color. I hope my soil does that.


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice chef.


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx all!


----------



## umbra

the air pots look like they are working quite well


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

umbra said:
			
		

> the air pots look like they are working quite well


 
The airpots def ROCK umbra...   I picked up 5 - 2gal to try them out and since have gotten another 5 - 3gal & 25 3liter...  

Lookin good NC...  :icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef

umbra said:
			
		

> the air pots look like they are working quite well



Oh yeah. I reslly like them. I dug a 6" x 4" well in the center. The roots wont grow into it. Allows the water to pool and the sides are packed tight to the wall up high. It can hold 1gal at a time with 1% runoff out the side somewhere. Really like them. Really like too see what that 150gal composter one would do outside. 



			
				JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> The airpots def ROCK umbra...   I picked up 5 - 2gal to try them out and since have gotten another 5 - 3gal & 25 3liter...
> 
> Lookin good NC...  :icon_smile:



Thanx


----------



## pcduck

Looking sweet NC:aok:


----------



## nouvellechef

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking sweet NC:aok:



Thanx


----------



## powerplanter

What do air pots do per-say.  I mean, how do they work?  Stay safe chef.


----------



## nouvellechef

powerplanter said:
			
		

> What do air pots do per-say.  I mean, how do they work?  Stay safe chef.



Allows good amount of airflow too the roots. So the wet dry cycle takes place very well and fast. It basically for the most part eliminates any rootbound issues. And I guess if you ever needed to re-pot, which you never should, but if you have too. Just unscrew the 2 screws and it pops open. No dumping upside down, etc.


----------



## powerplanter

I see, thanks for the info.


----------



## Budders Keeper

Textbook beautiful! I apologize if I've repeated myself I'm running out of good words to say about your ladies


----------



## nouvellechef

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Textbook beautiful! I apologize if I've repeated myself I'm running out of good words to say about your ladies



Haha. Nah. Textbook would he 4lb's per 1k in there. If I was needing monster crops in there. I would run 12 pots, 4 per pot and I could hit those numbers. Thats 4 zips per girl. Def possible.


----------



## lordhighlama

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Haha. Nah. Textbook would he 4lb's per 1k in there. If I was needing monster crops in there. I would run 12 pots, 4 per pot and I could hit those numbers. *Thats 4 zips per girl. Def possible*.


 

Ya, when I'm dreaming.


----------



## bho_expertz

Sick as always ... One is vert and the other isn't ? 1k vert ?


----------



## nouvellechef

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Sick as always ... One is vert and the other isn't ? 1k vert ?



Thanx. Yeah. I need to add hoods all around still and match it up. I have them, just need to hang them still.


----------



## Kushluvr

are you still thinking of runin that ebb setup?


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> are you still thinking of runin that ebb setup?



Yep. Its all bleached, ready to rock.


----------



## Kushluvr

sick...........looking forward to see you bang out the hydro....sweet!


----------



## Budders Keeper

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> sick...........looking forward to see you bang out the hydro....sweet!


I'll vote for that!


----------



## nouvellechef

Here is the girl that will prob be in the intial run with the ebb. Just need to get her big enough to take some babies from her. She def has some potential. Serious grape smell.

Purple Wreck x Bluemoonshine #7


----------



## Kushluvr

Always such nice pics bro....looking mighty beautiful NC!!!!


----------



## lordhighlama

yummy... how far along is she?


----------



## nouvellechef

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> yummy... how far along is she?



5 weeks. Def the keeper outta 4 diff ones. Insane grapey smell. A momma is in the works of her.


----------



## Rosebud

That is awesome NC! Fun grapey stuff ahead.


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice indeed :aok:


----------



## Kushluvr

so are you working on that grafting project still?

i love me some grape tasting weed too!


----------



## PuffinNugs

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Here is the girl that will prob be in the intial run with the ebb. Just need to get her big enough to take some babies from her. She def has some potential. Serious grape smell.
> 
> Purple Wreck x Bluemoonshine #7


 
you take some puuurdy pictures :icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack

:yeahthat:  there beautiful... Can't wait to see it thrown out across that ebb setup your talkin bout.


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx all.

Almost there. Most are the standout Purple Wreck x Bluemoonshine #7 and another pheno of her also thats labeled. There is about 2 more phenos in total that are ok. Also some of the baby gage green goodies and what do you know. This tiny little seedling sat dormant for the last 16 weeks in a mix that was so crazy hot and is now peaking her (hopefully) head up. Crazy huh. I almost have to extract her and see if she gots any potential. I remember dropping an extra seed on accident and I couldnt find it when I put them into soil. Welcome home little one


----------



## Kushluvr

super nice NC....always love your pics bro...beautiful frosty plants!!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> super nice NC....always love your pics bro...beautiful frosty plants!!!



Thanx


----------



## powerplanter

You got some serious THC goin on there.  Very nice chef.


----------



## Irish

damn your slow. jk...

those look amazing nc. very nice show...they get more grape tasting the longer they cure. i've got some cured two months now that is my goto smoke out of about 50 other strains.(different pheno from yours) i crossed the pw/bm f2's to rayjays pure affy male, and also to a black dahlia male from benny. 

did you get a pheno that looks alot different from the ones showing above? it has strange looking rock buds that has no pistils? that one is mega dank smoke. i've been running clones off one all season. its my favorite smoke at this time. or real close... 

very nice grow nc. that 7 is a keeper for sure. great color...peace...


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> damn your slow. jk...
> 
> those look amazing nc. very nice show...they get more grape tasting the longer they cure. i've got some cured two months now that is my goto smoke out of about 50 other strains.(different pheno from yours) i crossed the pw/bm f2's to rayjays pure affy male, and also to a black dahlia male from benny.
> 
> did you get a pheno that looks alot different from the ones showing above? it has strange looking rock buds that has no pistils? that one is mega dank smoke. i've been running clones off one all season. its my favorite smoke at this time. or real close...
> 
> very nice grow nc. that 7 is a keeper for sure. great color...peace...



2 are pictured above and their are 2 more. I will snap the other 2 tonight. One has deep purple, but not nearly enough trich production. The #7 one is some fire. See how she puffs here in about 2 weeks. I have a double mother in a 5gal along w/ a SOW blueberry that are thriving and getting big. If my plan works, I will veg them till June, tie them down to a 4' x 4', pinch for 75-100 tops and put her in a 130gal airpot I bought. Filled with 80gal of hot soil for the summer.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 2 are pictured above and their are 2 more. I will snap the other 2 tonight. One has deep purple, but not nearly enough trich production. The #7 one is some fire. See how she puffs here in about 2 weeks. I have a double mother in a 5gal along w/ a SOW blueberry that are thriving and getting big. If my plan works, I will veg them till June, tie them down to a 4' x 4', pinch for 75-100 tops and put her in a 130gal airpot I bought. Filled with 80gal of hot soil for the summer.



HOLY SMOKES NC..........thats awesome!!!!

i was thinking on the lines of taking a whole recipe and building a trough outside and filling so the whole recipe is 50% up the trough...then a ton of Promix then put 4 girls in it for the summer?

what do you think?


----------



## Kushluvr

IDK, up here in the PNW we might be screwed bro......u fix that greenhouse yet?

if i was still back home in san clemente, it would be a for sure thang!!!!!!!!


----------



## nouvellechef

These are finished up. Def some potential as the PW x BM #7 turned out great all around even w/ 5 days in the dark, thrips and very cold temps in that blackout. Have a mom of her.


----------



## Kushluvr

sweet............you choppin tonight?

looks frosty as hell..........i bet it smells just amazing....


----------



## orangesunshine

nicely done *nc*---nothing like a frosty nug---


----------



## pcduck

looking sweet nc


----------



## Budders Keeper

> thrips


Must have been some happy thrips, I'd live in that!


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha. Been years since I saw a bug. Always happens in a new spread. Mites, thrips, low humidity issues. Bugs are wiped out w/ "triple threat". Gnatrol, floramite and eagle20. Cuttings are in new aero rooter, which i am in luv w/ after years of peats/rockwool. PW x BM #7 will hit some ebb buckets down the road a bit.


----------



## nouvellechef

Puffin on some diff girls. By far the most grapey/berry tasting/smelling is the chosen PW x BM #7. However I did strike gold in color. Not as much THC production, but PW x BM #3 is deep deep purple. 

PW x PK x LL is at week 4. Snow storm fell over one of them 

DPD X BK x LL is also at week 4. Looking great also.

Larry OG(hammys's) x SOW BB is up and running. 

Gage Green Inferno haze & Chem OG x Mendo Montage up and running.

Pics tonight


----------



## Kushluvr

Can't wait!


----------



## nouvellechef

Pics are labeled.


----------



## powerplanter

Stellar..very nice Chef.  Tasty looking purple bud man.  Your plants seem to be liking what your doing.  I say keep doin it.  LOL  Stay safe.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Mmmmmm  :48:


----------



## freethebeans

I can't wait to see what that larry berry puts out ... I'm thinkin sexy and stankin ....


----------



## nouvellechef

freethebeans said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see what that larry berry puts out ... I'm thinkin sexy and stankin ....



Soon. Me too.


----------



## nouvellechef

Close ups are labeled. And 3 more I sent to flower today. I gave them couple extra weeks of veg. These 3 are SOW blueberry, PW x BM #7 and the one I totally forgot to shoot at the chop was the selected GDP x LL #1 which is in the forefront and is a frost monster. Cant wait too see what these do with no bugs and no loss of power thru a flower cycle.


----------



## Kushluvr

so beautiful......awesome NC!!!! wish i could taste it or grow some!! i wanna try that lemon larry and sow BB!


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx. That overhead hood shadow in pic 1 makes it look like a 4' x 4' monster hood.


----------



## Kushluvr

Sure does!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Awesome ... I wish i had some SOW BlueBerry to try ... Best smokes :aok:


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Close ups are labeled. And 3 more I sent to flower today. I gave them couple extra weeks of veg. These 3 are SOW blueberry, PW x BM #7 and the one I totally forgot to shoot at the chop was the selected GDP x LL #1 which is in the forefront and is a frost monster. Cant wait too see what these do with no bugs and no loss of power thru a flower cycle.



how many plants and how much soil in a 5 gal?


----------



## nouvellechef

4 and about 4gal hot mix. I put alot cause I knew 4 in there would be really pushing it. Needed to run thru all these misc girls I had that didnt make the cut. I got a bunch of the selected girls rooted and ready for a full run w/ them.


----------



## powerplanter

That is a bad a$$ hood.  lol  You do have some bad a$$ plants.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 4 and about 4gal hot mix. I put alot cause I knew 4 in there would be really pushing it. Needed to run thru all these misc girls I had that didnt make the cut. I got a bunch of the selected girls rooted and ready for a full run w/ them.



right on, just curious George as usual!


----------



## nouvellechef

A few are coming down tonight. DPD x bubba x LL and PW x PK x LL. That is it for the selection process on those beans and PW x BM. The keepers were as follows,

PW x BM #7, super grape jolly rancher dank

PW x BM #5, deep purple girl

DPD x Bubba x LL #1, Heavy frost, very big yields

I didnt keep anything else. I prob should of kept one of the PW x PK x LL. But did not. 

Sending Gage Green girls to flower tonight also.


----------



## Kushluvr

Sounds awesome!


----------



## nouvellechef

So everything has been selected from original seeds collection. Except for Gage green, which is Inferno Haze and Chemdawg x Mendo montage. Males will be pulled of those and we can see what we got in a few weeks.

Also. For those that talk about multi seedlings per pot is not possible. The 8gal airpot you see is 12 seedlings  All got tied down this am. The 2 factors that make this possible are organic only and all need to be tied down to make room for all of them to get proper light spread. Talk about being able to run thru seeds to find keepers, real quick.


----------



## Kushluvr

looking killer! 

how much soil did you put in the 12plant pot?


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> looking killer!
> 
> how much soil did you put in the 12plant pot?



About 65% hot


----------



## powerplanter

I think you found it chef.  That's some dank looking dank.


----------



## Kushluvr

hey NC......

how long do you think your gonna veg that 12 in 1 pot? 4-5 wks max? longer?

thx


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> hey NC......
> 
> how long do you think your gonna veg that 12 in 1 pot? 4-5 wks max? longer?
> 
> thx



Prob should of done 8 or so. 12 is a little unruly. Come flower time, gonna be interesting. But i would say another 3 weeks prob. Then flip, cut the males out, then clone the females.


----------



## Kushluvr

cool, thx!


----------



## Kushluvr

how things bro? update? thx!


----------



## nouvellechef

See if I can snap some pics. I just finished getting ready for summer heat. I got 2 more Sunlight Supply magnum XXXL's. Best feature of these is a switch flip that drops the glass down for quick glass wipe. Was using the heat from flower in veg for winter too, so had to re-duct the magnums on their own fans and install some flanges to the outside. It all got wrapped in R8 from the Depot. Man, it silences the air movement by 60% plus alone. Really quiet in there now. Dropped in the 3-ton mini split. Half is for grow, other half for house


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> See if I can snap some pics. I just finished getting ready for summer heat. I got 2 more Sunlight Supply magnum XXXL's. Best feature of these is a switch flip that drops the glass down for quick glass wipe. Was using the heat from flower in veg for winter too, so had to re-duct the magnums on their own fans and install some flanges to the outside. It all got wrapped in R8 from the Depot. Man, it silences the air movement by 60% plus alone. Really quiet in there now. Dropped in the 3-ton mini split. Half is for grow, other half for house




right on NC.....gotta love the 3ton....makes me uber jealous, i thought i was good by at least switching to all digi ballast....keep rockin it bro!!


----------



## Irish

you going to run that 130 air pot indoors nc? hope you run a gj on that. it will be soo nice to see all those tops in that. one big ol soil bed. nice. 

is your LL a lemon larry? i've got a lemon larry x bluetooth going od this spring. she's got huge fans. running a 21 girl open pollenation of multiple moms, and our bb male... 

great grow nc. love that grape. i smoked on some a few weeks, then discovered the chem d/pw/bm is one i liked even more, and can't put that one down...very dank weed...


----------



## nouvellechef

No the 130gal would have to be outside. No room for a she beast like that inside  Yes its a lemon larry. And yes the PW x BM is very lethal, grapey smoke.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hi


----------



## Kushluvr

Fire.....very nice!! What week is the pwxbm?


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> Fire.....very nice!! What week is the pwxbm?



Week 5


----------



## Kushluvr

dang bro..........u gonna smoke all that dank? save it for the years to come? maybe if the world ends in Dec youll be the only hippie with lbs of dank i bet!!  

how crucial is the lacto and yeast? do u do it to every pot every run? you think the yellow/purpling i have, is from the lack of lime in the bottom mix? PH? they seem to be struggling now for sure...not as bad as last run...but same thing is happening........?

thx


----------



## Kushluvr

also hows the 12 in 1 doing? pics? thx


----------



## nouvellechef

12 in 1 went to flower yesterday. Will get some pics up. Hmmm. I am gonna guess any yellowing or struggling would suggest they burned thru the mix and already uptaked all the nutrients that are readily available and broken down into food form. Did you top dress w/lime? Its not a horrible idea to keep a bottled nutrient around in case something pops up in flower. Some strains are just food pigs. Any yellowing is a sure sign they sucked up all the nitrogen for sure. The ones I have pictured had about 75% hot mix, 4 per container. Give them a dose of some liquid nutes until you get things dialed in maybe.

PS. The yeast and lacto were kinda just random with me. Truth be told. I have not had one def in a couple years. So I just kept adding water and sugar only. That was it.


----------



## Kushluvr

Ok well now I'm thinking it's the promix hp....the extra perlite is taking up the 20% more nutes I need!! I flipped the wifi the day it was planted in the mix and it's fine...so I'll add more to the pots next run....I'm flipping the other room tonight to be on the safe side....been In the mix 3 weeks now...!!!!


----------



## Kushluvr

Ill also use the plain bx next time too! idk why i used the hp...im sure its part of it.....uber fluffy.....i need more soil in each pot!

ok well i flipped the veg room tonight...they been in the pots 4 weeks today.......going 9....4 ladies ea....i know i put about 5 gal in each, man...i didnt realize you were doing 75%....makes sense though....more the merrier! 

i hope i didnt veg to long....what about topdressing with hot!


----------



## nouvellechef

Pics are labeled


----------



## powerplanter

VERY nice chef.  The PWxBM is looking awesome.  BPOTM IMHO.  Stay safe.


----------



## bho_expertz

Luv that SOW BB. I want some


----------



## Kushluvr

killer NC...lookin lovely! whens the chop?


----------



## k0rps

Beautiful flowers, chef! That PWxBM is looking pretty sweet! Nice cross


----------



## nouvellechef

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> killer NC...lookin lovely! whens the chop?



In the next few days.

Thanx all


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful.


----------



## akhockey

Wishin I had that BB in my room....mmmmmmm yeah buddy.


----------



## Kushluvr

i keep asking sow when those beans are coming back and they never know...bummer! i want that BB too!! 

i do know the dutch passion BB is also down right filthy dank too though...i might get a few packs of those and find the 00' winner pheno...i smoked it...soooo bomb!! went to the dam that yr!


----------



## Kushluvr

BPOTM for sure..........hands down! BB or PW X BM! either one is awesome!


----------



## Irish

awesome grows nc! 

was just telling duck how i did some organic grows using just humboldt roots, l. bacillus, and strawberry tea, and others with l. bacillus, and wine yeast... 

do you do a peiod at finish of just straight water? not a flush persay, but just plain ol water? i know organics does not need to be flushed, and i never do it, but i'm seeing how dark green you're pw/bm is, and wondering is that from you're hot mix, or from using N during flower? 

i must have missed what the inferno haze is? looks killer...very nice show!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: NC....very nice!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> awesome grows nc!
> 
> was just telling duck how i did some organic grows using just humboldt roots, l. bacillus, and strawberry tea, and others with l. bacillus, and wine yeast...
> 
> do you do a peiod at finish of just straight water? not a flush persay, but just plain ol water? i know organics does not need to be flushed, and i never do it, but i'm seeing how dark green you're pw/bm is, and wondering is that from you're hot mix, or from using N during flower?
> 
> i must have missed what the inferno haze is? looks killer...very nice show!



Just straight tap water, regular waterings up until harvest. Its the soybean meal. Burns so hot for so long. After harvest and the soil is banged off the root mass. The cuttings that get placed into the used soil, lush up in 24hrs, even a really unhealthy cutting. This run is the same soil from the original soil from the original SOW BB from early 2010.

Inferno Haze= Fire OG Kush x Afghan Haze




			
				Kushluvr said:
			
		

> i keep asking sow when those beans are coming back and they never know...bummer! i want that BB too!!
> 
> i do know the dutch passion BB is also down right filthy dank too though...i might get a few packs of those and find the 00' winner pheno...i smoked it...soooo bomb!! went to the dam that yr!



Never had much luck with DP anything. Think I tried 3 strains and none of any females were keepers.


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Just straight tap water, regular waterings up until harvest. Its the soybean meal. Burns so hot for so long. After harvest and the soil is banged off the root mass. The cuttings that get placed into the used soil, lush up in 24hrs, even a really unhealthy cutting. This run is the same soil from the original soil from the original SOW BB from early 2010.
> 
> Inferno Haze= Fire OG Kush x Afghan Haze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had much luck with DP anything. Think I tried 3 strains and none of any females were keepers.



hmmmm..interesting.......i popped a pack back in 01' after i got back and found a keeper......i think ill buy a pack soon and give it a shot again....its bomb! no doubt!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Lookin good NC...


----------



## nouvellechef

High of 51 today.  Luv it. Got some new seed testers. There from Bodhi. He has some seriously dank stuff. He gave me old Super silver haze x snow lotus. SSH I have done before and it was some toxic smoke.

My Larry x Sow BB is showing some deep purple at about 2 weeks in. I like  Will snap some pics soon. Hope theres a keeper in there. I ended up with 8 females I think.


----------



## Kushluvr

right on!


----------



## nouvellechef

Pics are labeled.


----------



## orangesunshine

very nice *nc*---i'll have the inferno haze and some dpd x bubb x ll please---


----------



## powerplanter

I'm loving that first pic.  Very nice chef.


----------



## drfting07

Larry x SOW BB!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Gourgeous ... Awesome work :aok:


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx all.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, i will take the Larry and sow bb. Holy cow that is pretty.


----------



## bho_expertz

You need to do some beans nc


----------



## Kushluvr

Looks nice!


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx all 

So I have around 125ppl coming over later today for dinner. Outside the vented area, it has stunk for months. But dont really need to worry on 10 acres of dense trees. Except for when company comes over. I had 3, 6" Phresh filters, hooked them up last night. What a great job they do. First off. It was a 80 degree day(rare here) and running 4k in a 8x8 even with magnum hoods, 440cfm fan for each two, I thought for sure I would have heat issues with filters on. Didnt crest over 74. These filters are lightweight, decent price and obv let great air pass thru. Very happy with them so far.


----------



## puasurfs

Aloha NC & Happy Mom's Day~

Just getting caught up on the journals... WOW! ur ladies are beyond beautiful! Will stay tuned to see more!

Have fun today... What's on the menu?


----------



## orangesunshine

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thanx all
> 
> So I have around 125ppl coming over later today for dinner. Outside the vented area, it has stunk for months. But dont really need to worry on 10 acres of dense trees. Except for when company comes over. I had 3, 6" Phresh filters, hooked them up last night. What a great job they do. First off. It was a 80 degree day(rare here) and running 4k in a 8x8 even with magnum hoods, 440cfm fan for each two, I thought for sure I would have heat issues with filters on. Didnt crest over 74. These filters are lightweight, decent price and obv let great air pass thru. Very happy with them so far.




sounds like 125 ppl are gonna enjoy a wonderful mothers day meal 

no comprende nc---80f OD and only 74f ID with 4k lights


----------



## nouvellechef

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Aloha NC & Happy Mom's Day~
> 
> Just getting caught up on the journals... WOW! ur ladies are beyond beautiful! Will stay tuned to see more!
> 
> Have fun today... What's on the menu?



Grilled pesto skirt steak
Ghee poached shrimp
Lemon ginger green bean salad
Roasted garlic anchovy and penne salad w/ rainbow chard
Bacon ricotta stuffed butter rolls


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds good, really good. I will take some poached shrimp please.

Where do you get the filters. Is phresh really it's name?


----------



## nouvellechef

Yes. Plantlightinghydroponics.com


----------



## Kushluvr

all looks/sounds good and the menu sounds good too!

dont you got part of that 3ton ac going too? house/grow?


----------



## nouvellechef

Its hooked up. But has not turned on yet. I was not sure if it would be needed. The house is designed to be self sufficent/green, kinda. We ran R40 insulation througout the house and I double insulated the grow room walls. So like today, its 80 outside almost, and 63 inside. So far the extra cost of insulation is great.


----------



## Kushluvr

awesome......thats killer!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Update


----------



## risktaker27

excuse me while i wipe the drool from my lips 

awesome


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk

looking great chef, frosty as... frost!


----------



## Kushluvr

Looking really good!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes

yummers! :cool2:


----------



## PartyBro420

UUUNNNNGGGHHHH *looks down* *changes pants*

/droool


----------



## SherwoodForest

Can we see the lemon Skunk in flower pleeze?


----------



## nouvellechef

Might be one on here maybe before the data crash. Not sure. Have to dig deep. Only have one in veg.


----------



## Kushluvr

gimme a few weeks, i got one LS almost 2 weeks in, ill shoot some pics in a few weeks!


----------



## bho_expertz

Please NC Lemon Skunk ... Have one here also ... 24 days Flowering :hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef

Found it. Best you get for about another 4 months.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58078


----------



## powerplanter

Beautiful plants chef.


----------



## nouvellechef

Thanx.


----------



## nouvellechef

Now that I am all thru with un known seedlings and starting from seeds. I am finally filling the tent with some chosen ladies and can focus on yield. Need to stock up the ole containers a bit.


----------



## Kushluvr

looking stellar dude!


----------



## nouvellechef

Shaping up now. Few weeks left. First real run focusing on only a couple kinds. Dialing her/s in now.


----------



## bho_expertz

No words man ... Really nice ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Very nice pics NC! I cant pic a fav but I like that purple PWxBM a lot. Anymore pics of that one?


----------



## nouvellechef

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Very nice pics NC! I cant pic a fav but I like that purple PWxBM a lot. Anymore pics of that one?



Hi you. Sure. Have a few of PW x BM #7(the keeper) at week 6. Dialing her in now after selection and only one run. Yields are fanstastic on this one. The same girl is in my outdoor journal and shaping up to be a monster. 

The DPD is a frost monster. Less yield. But ultra potent.


----------



## nouvellechef

This DPD x Bubba x LL girl is ultra potent. Crushing citrus smoke. The next run I have a few of her to stock up. Its so good I might just do a full run with her. The smoke is just too potent too not have this down the road for the right occasion.


----------



## nouvellechef

Very few I keep safe. This is one of them. Just pure lemon flavor.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

dang chef, just lookin at those pics perked my pucker


----------



## orangesunshine

i'll smoke to that and double down on the dang chef :cool2: :48:


----------



## Budders Keeper

Nice to see you're still topping the charts!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

I'd like to see the full profile of that plant, chef . . . I have a very lemony little sativa that I'm trying to identify


----------



## Kushluvr

very well done chef..........i can never get enough of your pics bro..always pure dank!!!


----------



## nouvellechef

Hi. Loving the cool weather.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Whats up mang??   lookin DANK as always...


----------



## Locked

Damn yo....and I thought I get my leaves DARK green.


----------



## nouvellechef

I am using what I used to use back in the day. Have been for about 9 months. GH micro and bloom only at 2tb/1tb per 1.5gal. 2tb micro only in veg. I use same ratio for everybody. Still works great. I don't PH water either, tap water.


----------



## maineharvest

Those look beautiful Chef!!  So in The Hunt For Dank what has been your top few favorites?


----------



## nouvellechef

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Those look beautiful Chef!!  So in The Hunt For Dank what has been your top few favorites?



This is gonna be a long hunt. But if I had too choose. Hmmm. Gotta say the purple wreck x blue moonshine. It just has too many good straits. Super easy to grow, the yields are fantastic, nugs are insanely dense and it smells and taste soo grapey, berry ish. You can see it has great colors also. And maybe the most important of all, frost level, I call it. She is def up there in the THC levels. Too have that and yield well, that is not a common trait. 

Thanx


----------



## NorCalHal

Very nice Chef! Alot of those look like Pre 98 Bubba, deep green leaves. Great work bro.


----------



## orangesunshine

great colors nc---how long they been in the 12/12---i like the frost too


----------



## nouvellechef

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Very nice Chef! Alot of those look like Pre 98 Bubba, deep green leaves. Great work bro.



Thanx



			
				orangesunshine said:
			
		

> great colors nc---how long they been in the 12/12---i like the frost too



Not exactly sure. But I would guess around 5 weeks, 4 to go.


----------



## Irish

fantastic grow nc...i just started more pw/bm for the 2013 grow season...whats your low temps hitting?


----------



## nouvellechef

Irish said:
			
		

> fantastic grow nc...i just started more pw/bm for the 2013 grow season...whats your low temps hitting?



Thanx. Upper 50's or so.


----------



## lordhighlama

hey chef, your hunt for the dank continues I see.  From the looks of those last photo's, I think you might have found some.     Glad to see you old buddy!


----------



## nouvellechef

Look who decided to drop in! Hi you


----------



## lordhighlama

with the new initiative passing and causing quite the buzz locally, it made me realize I missed all my friends here on the forum.


----------



## HemperFi

Stellar plants, NC -- your girls are looking nice and sweet and sticky -- interesting -- just Gro and Micro? I may have to try that.

Peace


----------



## nouvellechef

No, just bloom and micro.


----------



## nouvellechef

Some popcorn I leave for a little grapey fueled dry ice hash. This is PW x BM i let go 10 weeks. Deep amber trichs.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi NC, just wanted to pop in and say thanks for your soil recipe, it has been great and my plants are happy. Haven't feed them once.
Thanks again.

Your plants are great as usual.


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi NC, just wanted to pop in and say thanks for your soil recipe, it has been great and my plants are happy. Haven't feed them once.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Your plants are great as usual.



Glad you like it. Happy New Year!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  chef

whats cooking besides the Grow?....nice too see ya...Happy New year

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  chef
> 
> whats cooking besides the Grow?....nice too see ya...Happy New year
> 
> :48:



Nothing much. Took some holiday time off. Few weeks. Just eating alot and lounging.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Whats up Chef? Nugs looking great. Happy New Year!


----------



## powerplanter

Great pic.'s and buds.  Well done chef.


----------



## cmd420

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Some popcorn I leave for a little grapey fueled dry ice hash. This is PW x BM i let go 10 weeks. Deep amber trichs.


 
10 weeks with deep amber trichs? Nighty night.. sleep tight..

looks awesome!


----------



## nouvellechef

Hi BBP. Hi PP and Hi CMD. Thanx and happy new year. And yes, that type of smoke is only a night time thing, before video games with the kiddo or camping.


----------



## nouvellechef

Heres both the 2 girls of SSH x Snow Lotus I had from Bodhi Seeds. Both had decent frost, easy to grow. The stalks were massive, no need to have to tie branches up. Yields were on the low end.


----------



## Kushluvr

looking frosty.........but a bit on the mangled irregular bud structure side of things....what went wrong? that first pic, the bud looks like it has a big gap in node spacing at the top? funny? you ph'ing your water n nutes now....if not, might wanna think about it...

but overall....i bet its gonna burn great! nice job nc!


----------



## nouvellechef

Those were testers from Bodhi. Never ran them before and I kept the feed ratio the same at 2tb micro and 1tb bloom for everyone like usual. These didn't like the feed rate right up to harvest. And the bitter cold nights and low humidity added to the unhappiness. 

I didn't smoke any yet. But 95% off both the females will go to hash. If its not a producer, a decent one. I let her go. 

And I have not PH'd in years. Never need to as the buffers in GH 2 part Recipe I use always handled every girl we threw at it. Then went organic for awhile and didn't have to do it then either.


----------



## Kushluvr

roja captain.....


hope all is well....looks like you still got yo ducks in a row! very nice!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Those were testers from Bodhi. Never ran them before and I kept the feed ratio the same at* 2tb micro and 1tb bloom *for everyone like usual. These didn't like the feed rate right up to harvest. And the bitter cold nights and low humidity added to the unhappiness.
> 
> I didn't smoke any yet. But 95% off both the females will go to hash. If its not a producer, a decent one. I let her go.
> 
> And I have not PH'd in years. Never need to as the buffers in GH 2 part Recipe I use always handled every girl we threw at it. Then went organic for awhile and didn't have to do it then either.



Are you doing a reverse Lucas, using a 2-1 micro to bloom ratio rather than a 1-2 micro bloom ratio like the Lucas formula uses?


----------



## nouvellechef

Yes. We found when we ran the 500gal hot tub reservoir in 03', that all strains, maybe 12 or so thrived on it. I mean ultra health. No PH'ing, no additives. Buying the 6gal micro/bloom in bulk, it dramatically lowered our cost per gram also.

So I applied that formula to soil for the last year or so and they also thrived.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, that is interesting.  I have been running the Lucas formula.  I think that I will have to give the reverse Lucas a try.


----------



## nouvellechef

Just some misc ladies. Kinda wishing I would of kept the SSH x Snow lotus from Bodhi. Shes the last pic.


----------



## Kushluvr

Looks good


----------



## nouvellechef

Yep. Whenever I think I decided on what to keep. I always second guess my self after running thru a lady a 2nd time. This White Rhino #2 is very, very tasty I remember. Came out stellar on the 2nd run. Hmmm, decisions.

I also am gonna keep this going as I have some new Purple Wreck crosses  that I have had for awhile and been waiting to pop. The last ones I was super happy about.


----------



## powerplanter

Those look awsome Chef.  Well done.


----------



## Locked

Looking Dank bro. I also was mighty happy with that PW cross. Some of the tastiest bud I have had.


----------



## nouvellechef

Few more. About to get the chop.


----------



## Rosebud

Cola's a plenty... lovely NC.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

So happy to have the PW x BM back!


----------



## umbra

what is pw x bm? purple wreck x ?
running Heath Robinson's purple wreck. Just sexing it now.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

umbra said:


> what is pw x bm? purple wreck x ?
> running Heath Robinson's purple wreck. Just sexing it now.



DNAs' Purple Wreck x Dutch Passions' Blue Moonshine


----------



## umbra

ok thanks


----------



## umbra

sexing black mamba from exotic genetix and wasn't sure what the BM was.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

umbra said:


> sexing black mamba from exotic genetix and wasn't sure what the BM was.



Old school. I wonder if DP still sells BM.


----------



## umbra

Mosca does and I think DJ Short does also.


----------



## grass hopper

nouvellechef said:


> I am using what I used to use back in the day. Have been for about 9 months. GH micro and bloom only at 2tb/1tb per 1.5gal. 2tb micro only in veg. I use same ratio for everybody. Still works great. I don't PH water either, tap water.



very interesting and great pics. whats your tap ph?? my well waters about 7.8 .. i use a lot of ph down.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

grass hopper said:


> very interesting and great pics. whats your tap ph?? my well waters about 7.8 .. i use a lot of ph down.



Haven't seen NC around in a while.


----------



## umbra

yeah his post here was from 2013


----------



## grass hopper

lol.. thanks guys, i missed that


----------



## nouvellechef

grass hopper said:


> very interesting and great pics. whats your tap ph?? my well waters about 7.8 .. i use a lot of ph down.


Blast from the past. But I never use Ph up or down unless in hydro. Water is 6.8 and I always use the same ratio, never fails. 1gal water to 1/4 cup GH micro. It always balances the PH to neutral.


----------



## nouvellechef

We are crazy legal now with tier 3 cannabis growing facilities across the street from police stations. Boy have we came along way! I only play around now for fun and just to see if I still have the touch. Always good to practice everything to keep learnings. Laziness will never run in this blood. Here is some G-13 x Haze, some Jack the Ripper I have been meaning to get too for years and a single seed I had labeled from 2008 named, Trust Me, haha. Not sure why I put that but it turned out to be female. So we will see.


----------



## pute

Hmmm.


----------



## WeedHopper

∆∆∆∆


----------



## giggy

the joy of 5 gallon buckets in the woods. looking good.


----------



## nouvellechef

These Jack the Rippers have been on my to do list for many years. Just so many to play around with. So glad I got to them. Out of 5 I got 3 females. 2 were identical and the other one was more on the sativa side with a bit less frost than other ones at this point. These have roughly 3 weeks left maybe. Shaping up really nice, super heavy producer at least for being vegged outdoors then finished inside. Great summer this year in WA state. It’s a super heavy diesel fuel smell.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice.


----------

